# Big Jims Fall Warmup!!



## BigJim Bow (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok folks, want to let you all know about the 2nd annual spring fling going on this august. dates are 21st and 22nd. two twenty target courses as before. I will post a flyer in a day or two.

thanks, bigjim



"Fling and a prayer fall warm up"
3 day archery fun shoot - August 21-22, 2010
Sponsored by Big Jims Bow Company 

"Shooting opens at Daylight on Saturday the 21st and closes at noon on Sunday the 22nd"
Shooting is open to Traditional and compound shooters. Please no crossbows.

There will be two 20 target 3D ranges
(Competitive scores based on first 20 targets on each range for a total of 40 scored targets.
Unlimited additional rounds may be shot after scored rounds)

Shooters will be divided up into classes and may register in multiple classes. Shooters will be competing for fun and trophies for first place in respective class. 
(Classes are: Men's Traditional, Women's Traditional, Men's Primitive, Women's primitive, youth traditional - Men's compound, Women's compound, Youth Compound)

Shooters may register anytime from Daylight on Saturday until Noon on Sunday. All scored rounds may be shot in one or multiple days.

Entry fees: (includes unlimited shooting of 20 target ranges)
Individuals: $15 per day / $25 per weekend
Couples:       $25 per day / $40 per weekend
Youth (17 & under): $10 for weekend


*FREE SEMI PRIMITIVE CAMPING     
*FOOD CONCESSIONS AVAILABLE ON SITE

*RAFFLE* BIG JIMS BOW COMPANY will be donating a custom bow and other items for raffle.
Please contact us if your business would like to donate & we will list it as a sponsor on the forums.
Contacts:
Jim Babcock 229-344-6617
Barb Babcock 229-344-1616

ADDRESS: 812 Morgan Court, Albany, GA. 31705
DIRECTIONS: From Albany take Hwy 82 East. Turn right on County Line Rd. (@ Acree)
Go 2 miles and turn right on Thomas Rd. (Signs will be posted on County Line Rd and Thomas Rd.) Follow signs to property.

ABSOLUTELY NO RANGEFINDERS ALLOWED


If you enjoy coming to our shoot and want to help out, please copy and post this in your favorite chat places. It would be very helpful.

Thanks, bigjim


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking forward to it BigJim!!!! it's on my calendar now for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 29, 2010)

Didn't I read, somewhere, you had CE Heritage shafts on sale? Might come in handy for the fall fling...thinkin I left a shaft or two down that way back this past spring.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes Barry, they are on sale. They are really tough shafts too and might be of a serious advantage at my shoots. 

BigJim


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 29, 2010)

I will be there! Hopefully with my new buffalo bow! Lol


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 29, 2010)

BigJim Bow said:


> They are really tough shafts too and might be of a serious advantage at my shoots.
> 
> BigJim



A chainsaw would be a serious advantage at your shoots.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 29, 2010)

Good deal!

Calendar marked and looking forward to a fine shoot,
and plenty of that Babcock hospitality.


----------



## Offroad (Jul 29, 2010)

Got it on the calendar, best shoot in Ga.
Thanks Jim


----------



## Tikki (Jul 31, 2010)

Got it marked on my calender. Can't wait to see everybody!


----------



## whiz (Aug 2, 2010)

need to make up more arrows. at least 40. one for each target.see yall there.


----------



## HunterFaulk (Aug 2, 2010)

i know im coming and ill probably try to bring a friend or two


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 2, 2010)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 5, 2010)

cool new avatar Jim~!!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 5, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> cool new avatar Jim~!!!!



Yeah tomi, what people don't realize, is that is a 400 lb hog he is holding up!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 9, 2010)

We are back from the Alabama shoot and had a great time. We hated to miss the banquet again, but just trying to make a living.
We met some new friends and almost got cooked while makeing a day. 
I havn't gotten confirmation yet, but it apears at though we will have a new vendor at the shoot. they are dealers for a womens hunting clothing outfit. They have some really neat stuff. 

see you soon, bigjim


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 9, 2010)

Look forward to it jim.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Great - I have put in for some warm weather. Do you think we'll get it? 

Can't wait.
bigjim


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 11, 2010)

The ladies hunting clothes sounds GOOD!!!!! Kinda like I can spend more money than I need to. Esp. if we got some place to try clothes on!!!!! Whisper that idea in Miss Barbara's ear OK? Maybe if you'd just wish for snow!!!!! I'm about finished with the thrill of heat for now......... Jeff and I will see you both early sat morning!!!
Can't wait to see Diane too!!! Tell her she better show up Sat or Sun!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Aug 11, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> cool new avatar Jim~!!!!


No it was only 325.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 11, 2010)

Morning RogerB!!!! you gonna be at Jim's this time to????


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 13, 2010)

Y'all watch fer snakes!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 13, 2010)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> Y'all watch fer snakes!



So does that mean Harrel will be there??????


----------



## whiz (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## dpoole (Aug 15, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> So does that mean Harrel will be there??????



 nope the chief is gona be gone on vacation.


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 15, 2010)

Please pardon my ignorance but what are the criteria for primitive division?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, we are doing some serious mowing and cleanup. Wish it was a little warmer. Have had a couple of volunteers come by to help and have shure apreciated the help. Mike Sheffield has been working on the running deer target and we are hoping that it will actually run for this shoot. 
Barbara has been on the tractor bushhoggin and I don't think I ever seen her so happy cuttin grass!

Only problem is that the place has grown up pretty thick and I think I may have lost my pruning shears! oh well, I know how much trad shooters like a challenge. Maybe I will find them before saturday.

Look forward to seeing ya'll here.
BigJim


----------



## RogerB (Aug 17, 2010)

You threw them pruning shears away two years ago!! But that's ok I got a set (Gold Tip brand I think).


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 17, 2010)

chehawknapper said:


> Please pardon my ignorance but what are the criteria for primitive division?



I am assuming the rules will follow most of the other big shoots. (Someone correct this please).

Bow: No man made materials, (i.e. fiberglass, carbon or such)
String: Any material
Arrows: Wood or Cane (no aluminum, carbon or fiberglass)
Feathers, self or plastic nocks, bone or steel field points
No elevated rests, sights or release aids (of course)


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 17, 2010)

dpoole said:


> nope the chief is gona be gone on vacation.


I'll miss his attacking me on the trail this year!!!


RogerB said:


> You threw them pruning shears away two years ago!! But that's ok I got a set (Gold Tip brand I think).


I've got several sets Roger!!!!!! Whew!!!! might need to get there early for a little trimmage!!!!


chehawknapper said:


> Please pardon my ignorance but what are the criteria for primitive division?


Ben, I sure hope that means you'll come and shoot with us!!!!!
I sure can't wait for it....Jim could you turn the AC up while we're there?????


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 17, 2010)

chehawknapper said:


> Please pardon my ignorance but what are the criteria for primitive division?



I am quite certian you will have no problems meeting the requirments.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 17, 2010)

There's sure to be plenty of hot air circulating at BJim's without turning the a/c up...and turning it down won't help either.


----------



## whiz (Aug 17, 2010)

canoe shoot?
archery golf ?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 18, 2010)

No canoe shoot this time. We don't have enough people to run it and didn't have enough interrest last time to do it again. Besides, someone's lible to shoot our pet gator by mistake thinking he's a target.
Set the stakes on the first course yesterday. Wow, it's a jungle out there! don't worry, you can see the targets, well most of them.
I have even started crouching down to see what it looks like for all of you vertically challenged archers. Don't remember the last time I had seen the world from that height. I can certainly see why alot of you thought I was being cruel. lol

bigjim
BigJim


----------



## Tikki (Aug 18, 2010)

Jim, I'm bring only a dozen arrows.  I hope you have plenty for sale.....just in case.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 18, 2010)

BigJim Bow said:


> No canoe shoot this time. We don't have enough people to run it and didn't have enough interrest last time to do it again. Besides, someone's lible to shoot our pet gator by mistake thinking he's a target.
> Set the stakes on the first course yesterday. Wow, it's a jungle out there! don't worry, you can see the targets, well most of them.
> I have even started crouching down to see what it looks like for all of you vertically challenged archers. Don't remember the last time I had seen the world from that height. I can certainly see why alot of you thought I was being cruel. lol
> 
> ...



I admit I am certainly vertically challenged Jim....so any  help attall is appreciated!!!!!!We'll see you early Sat morning!!!!!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 18, 2010)

Stick-n-string and Mike were out again today working on the course. They have been great help and are planning on coming back for some more punishment. 
I can only guess, but I'm expecting a sizeable turnout for this weekend. I have gotten a few calls and emails from out of state'ers that plan on attending too. There should be plenty of heat to go around for everyone. lol. Those that shoot early will probably do more bush trimming than I have done, but i guess I don't have it in my heart to set up a boring course. It is really not that bad, but I do love to hear ya'll complain.

BigJim


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 19, 2010)

Let me tell you guys, this shoot ain't for the faint of heart! But it will be allot of fun! I personally love a challege, and jim has definetly put us up to the challenge!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't scare them away s-n-t. I need to sell some arrows. Just kidding. Truth be known, I had to tell my help that we had to relax the shots just a little so everybody comes back. See, it's not just me! But I do think that we should have a class where all trad guys shoot from the compound stakes!!!  If yer sceered say yer sceered.

All in the name of fun, BigJim


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 20, 2010)

BigJim Bow said:


> Don't scare them away s-n-t. I need to sell some arrows. Just kidding. Truth be known, I had to tell my help that we had to relax the shots just a little so everybody comes back. See, it's not just me! But I do think that we should have a class where all trad guys shoot from the compound stakes!!!  If yer sceered say yer sceered.
> 
> All in the name of fun, BigJim



Well now...that might be fair, IF the compound guys weren't allowed their umbrellas, stools for sitting, range finders AND had a time limit to shoot!!!!! THEN it'd be fair, how about that Jim???? I'll take the dare for sure!!!!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 20, 2010)

yall have a blast and take lots of pics please ! some of us will be stuck in the middle of a work week !!!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 20, 2010)

well, it is finally ready. I think you will enjoy too. I  haven't checked the weather, but there has been a trend of 10 to 15 minute showers once  or twice an evening all week. Not hardly enough to nock down the dust, but it cools it off for a little while. 
I have been hearing from people all over Alabama and Florida and of course Georgia. Should be a descent croud. 

See ya'll tommorow or Sunday, BigJim


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 21, 2010)

waiting for a report....   Wish I could have made this shoot.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 21, 2010)

gregg dudley said:


> waiting for a report....   Wish I could have made this shoot.



Hot and difficult....bout all I got to say about it.


----------



## Artmom (Aug 21, 2010)

It was GREAT!!! and HOT! My girls and I had a wonderful time. I'm just still really MAD about the speeding ticket I got (I deserved it) on the way there. Was trying to beat the heat (haha in more ways than 1) and it's gonna end up costing me big time.

Thanks to everyone for being so great to my daughters (8 and 11). Hannah and Lauren were so excited to finally get to shoot and meet many of you, again....to Jeff and Tomi: you really have NO IDEA how forward they have looked to trying out those children's bows. 

_Everyone on this site should know how generous with their time and resources (skill and advice, also) __Jeff and Tomi _were to my 2 girls. They so kindly gave  up much of their afternoon in the blazing heat, nonetheless, to help two young ladies they had met, today, for the first time.

Muddy, Mitch, Mike and Rusty; THANK YOU also, for making them feel welcome and allowing them to tag along for the day. It was a great afternoon for them.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 21, 2010)

For all of those who couldn't make it today, I hate it for you. We had the best turn out ever and there's still one day left. We shure do apreciate everyone who has taken time out to enjoy this event with us. We enjoy it every time we have a chance to get together. I asked as many people as i had a chance to, how they liked the course. Most all said they liked the challenge. I really hadn't heard a complaint, except in jest. Most of the challeng is by slight amount of brush interfearance and by having to stretch a little to reach the openings. only a couple of targets are of any distance. Our Running deer target continues to be a royal pain. It is great when it works, but to frequently broken down. Hopefully it will be running again in the morning. 
Anyway, your welcome to come out and shoot all day tomorrow, but the score card cut off time will be 2: pm

be here or be square, Bigjim


----------



## whiz (Aug 21, 2010)

Look under 3d competition for pictures i posted.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 21, 2010)

Had a great time today Big Jim. I shot with a bunch of Young boys that still had training wheels. Think the heat was the only thing I didnt enjoy. Got to see a lot of old friends and make some new ones. Many Thanks for the hard work that all your people put into making everyone have a great time. Look forward to the next shoot.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> Hot and difficult....bout all I got to say about it.


Yep!!



Artmom said:


> It was GREAT!!! and HOT! My girls and I had a wonderful time. I'm just still really MAD about the speeding ticket I got (I deserved it) on the way there. Was trying to beat the heat (haha in more ways than 1) and it's gonna end up costing me big time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for being so great to my daughters (8 and 11). Hannah and Lauren were so excited to finally get to shoot and meet many of you, again....to Jeff and Tomi: you really have NO IDEA how forward they have looked to trying out those children's bows.
> 
> ...


Sarah wish I had watched the girls shoot!! They sure looked happy with them bows!!.......You should be proud of them two girls!!


----------



## RogerB (Aug 22, 2010)

Sitting in the office this morning wishing I was there! Good luck everyone and good shooting.


----------



## Offroad (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank You to Jim and Barbara again for allowing us to visit your place. I got muscles that are aching from the streching and kneeling. Jim, you only got 4 of my arras on yore property, I usually pick up my trash, could not find some of the pieces of a couple and could not find 2 of em at all. Anyways, it was fun, challenging and HOT.Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Tikki (Aug 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> It was GREAT!!! and HOT! My girls and I had a wonderful time. I'm just still really MAD about the speeding ticket I got (I deserved it) on the way there. Was trying to beat the heat (haha in more ways than 1) and it's gonna end up costing me big time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for being so great to my daughters (8 and 11). Hannah and Lauren were so excited to finally get to shoot and meet many of you, again....to Jeff and Tomi: you really have NO IDEA how forward they have looked to trying out those children's bows.
> 
> ...



Sarah, I had a blast yesterday being with you and your girls and I hope we can do this again soon.  Mike


----------



## sagebrush (Aug 22, 2010)

*Wow!*

Thanks we were the foursome with compounds and 2 young boys tagging alone we are all from worth co.  and didnt have a clue bout this place much less it was so close  had a great time the course was awesome little tough from the back tees  sure it was a lot of work but thanks we had a great time hope to be back soon !!!


----------



## CAG (Aug 23, 2010)

Really had a great time . Thanks ! Really nice setup .Where will the results be posted


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 23, 2010)

We had a great time also. seemed like everyone stayed and enjoyed a little longer so it was hard to tell that the attendance was down considerably. Only 65 registered shooters which is down from 92 last year. Maybe they were scared. lol
We will try to get the results posted on our web site this week.
thanks,bigjim

Bigjim


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, but did ya sell any arrows?


----------

